# ¿Cómo mantener la conexión de internet inalámbrica mientras el host está apagado?



## Diederick (Sep 2, 2009)

Buenos Días a todos:


Sucede que estoy configurando un router linksys WRT54G2, así que realizé la instalación a traves del cd del proveedor, y todo funcionó normalmente, probé la conexión con un computador portatil, éste encontró la red recientemente creada y se pudo conectar satisfactoriamente, pero en el momento que apago el computador que está conectado al router; la conexión a internet del portatil, se cae.

¿ Cómo puedo garantizar que siempre habrá internet inalámbrico sin tener que mantener encendido el computador que está conectado al router inalámbrico ?

Agradezco su atención.

Un saludo


----------



## ggarcia (Sep 2, 2009)

Aparentemente tienes algo mal configurado, en el WRT54G2 debes configurarlo como Router.
Que el mismo, se conecte al servicio, y ofresca el acceso a internet, tanto al PC como a los equipos WIFI que se le conecten.

PAra que siempre tengas Internet, debes acegurarte que no se apague el WRT54G2 ni el Modem que uses con este.

Slds.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 2, 2009)

Te seguís conectando desde la PC host a internet no?

Tendrías que conectar el modem *directamente* al router por la boca "WAN" y configurarlo aropiadamente, y ahí mientras dejes prendido el router y el modem, vas a tener internet inalámbrico. Así es como hacemos la mayoría 


Saludos.


----------

